
Ask HN: What's the deal with Medium? When do we have to pay? - arikr
I&#x27;m confused. Some articles I can read and some I cannot. Are some articles paid on Medium now? What&#x27;s the deal?
======
Nomentatus
Authors can choose to be part of the paywall and get extra traffic sent to
them; while also getting a separate URL they can distribute that points to the
same article but bypasses the paywall, so their regular readers can read what
they write. Or authors can just publish, no paywall, but no traffic sent to
them by medium, either.

~~~
arikr
Thanks!

